# I Have A Date With Panel



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Tomorrow is the day that may well change our lives forever....PANEL.

Sooo excited and nervous, have bought a skirt especially because I wanted to look mumsy.  Dh hair is recovering and the champers is on ice.

Yesterday we had friends round with their 18month old twins who are gorgeous....somehow managed to eat chinese takeout on our knees.....the men made more mess than the kids!  House feels empty without them (children that is not men).

Keep everything crossed for us

Love
Melanie


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Melanie


Good luck for tomorrow - I'm sure everything will be fine.

You are right in what you say.........tomorrow will change your lives for ever and it will be so worth it.

I had to have a little giggle about the skirt, I did exactly the same thing on our first visit with our SW, I also wanted to look Mumsy!

Let us know how things go tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you, I can't believe it's come around so quick but I'm sure it must have seemed ages for you.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Melanie,
All the luck in the world for tomorrow not that you will need it for a second!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You made me laugh too with the skirt, I did the opposite and went as young and groovy as I could! They still had a comment to make about our age and how decrepid we were! Even though we really do look like a couple in our early 30's!
Love JD x


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Melanie

Good luck for tomorrow. It is a memorable day, enjoy every minute  

xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Good Luck Melanie although I don't think you will need it.

LOL at the skirt.  Being an oldie I went the other way (like Jill) and tried to look a bit more trendy.

Look forward to reading your good news tomorrow.

love
Cindy


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

hi Melanie

good luck for tomorrow - another milestone met on route to your family 

don't forget to change out of the "mumsy" skirt before you get stuck into the champers! 
enjoy your day.

LB
X


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi Melanie

good Luck for tomorrow

I loved your comment about your skirt !

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi

Good luck for tomorrow!!! Here's to the start of something special and fun!!  Bet you won't sleep tonight!!!!!

Good choice on the skirt idea!

lol maisie x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Melanie
Good Luck for tomorrow, sure all will go smoothly.

Hope you have a short wait for your family.
Love
OT x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Heaps of luck for tomorrow Melanie x

Laine


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow its exciting good luck not that you will need it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gill


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Good luck Mel and DH..You will get through.


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Melanie

Good luck for tomorrow, I am sure you will be fine.  Enjoy the celebrations

Hope you don't have too long to wait for a match

Karen x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Good Luck for tomorrow Melanie !

You'll be fine, it'll go that fast, you'll wonder what all the nerves and fuss were about!

Hope you're hearing tiny footsteps very soon!!

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Good Luck Melanie
just think this time tomorrow you'll be drinking those bubbles 

kj x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

All the best for today.


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone
Thank you soooo much for all your good wishes, it really does mean so much to me to have all this wonderful support.  

LOL
Melanie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck hun  

pam xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Melanie

All the best for today though you won't need it. 

Enjoy the champers and mind you don't get any on the skirt. 

Love K


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Melanie
Just saw your post....good luck
Morgana x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

All the best Melanie - I am sure it has gone fab!

Let us know!

xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi

I am sure today will have gone well. Can't wait to read your news.

PBMxxx


----------

